# new tranny at 40,000



## SIVADO (Mar 26, 2006)

My wife's 2001 allroad just blew a transmission. Just out of the 4 year warranty but fortunately we had purchased an extended policy.
Now she's driving my brand new a-3 dsg sport pkg!
Any experience of premature transmission failure out there?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: new tranny at 40,000 (SIVADO)*

auto or 6 speed?


----------



## SIVADO (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: new tranny at 40,000 (bhb399mm)*

5-speed tiptronic auto


----------

